# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] ΚΑΣΕΤΟΦΩΝΟ SONY TC-WR535 (ΔΙΠΛΟ)

## themisperi

Γειά σας παιδιά και πάλι.Είχα γράψει πάλι για το συγκεκριμενο κασετόφωνο που είχα πάρει απο ένα φίλο μου.Του άλλαξα σε κατάστημα τους ιμάντες και αφού έγινε ένας καθαρισμός κλπ το πήρα και μετά απο λίγες μέρες το ντέκ β' που είναι και rec ξαφνικά σταμάτησει να παίζει και τώρα μόλις πατάς το play ξεκινά για 5 δευτερόλεπτα να παίζει και μετά σταματά.Είτε προς τη μιά πλευρά είτε προς την άλλη(auto reverse).Παίζει να είναι πρόβλημα μηχανισμού ή πρόβλημα του μικροελεγκτή που δίνει εντολές?????Άν είναι μηχανισμός μπορούμε να βρούμε κανέναν??? Ή αν είναι το ολοκληρωμένο του ελεγκτή τι γίνεται? Μάλλον πάει για ''παρκάρισμα'' στην αποθήκη........... :Bored:  :Bored:  :Bored:

----------


## chipakos-original

Ετσι κάνουν όλα τα Deck όταν πατινάρι ο ιμάντας στον μηχανισμό ή έχει κοπεί ο ιμάντας . Πήγαινε εκεί που σου άλλαξαν ιμάντες και πες το. Δεν έχει σχέση με μικροεπεξεργαστή το πρόβλημά σου.

----------


## themisperi

OK θα το πάω πάλι και πιστεύω να βγάλω άκρη

----------


## xsterg

ελα φιλε μου. αν δεν δεις φως παρε αλλο ντεκ. ειναι αρκετα φθηνα ειδικα ως μεταχειρισμενα. δεν προκειται να το επισκευασεις ευκολα αν δεν ειναι ο ιμαντας.

----------


## themisperi

Εάν δεν είναι κάτι απλό το παρατάω στην άκρη και την ψάχνω για μεταχειρο.Με 50 ευρώ το πολύ παίρνεις πολύ καλό αλλά μονό πάντα.Είχα άλλα 2 διπλα΄στο παρελθόν και πάντα χαλούσαν.Το μονό είναι πολύ καλύτερο......μου το λέγαν αλλά δεν άκουγα......Έχει φίλος ένα denon drm---- και πέρα απο ιμάντες δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## νεκταριοος

καλημερα και καλο μηνα .δεν ακους και η βλαβη ειναι μαλον απλη αστο ξεσκεπαστο και παρακολουθησε το μηχανισμο του αλλα για μενα πρεπει να φταιει το πιντς ρολλερ  το πλαστικο καρουλακι διπλα στην κεφαλη αυτα οσο πανε και σπανιζουν εχε υποψη σου, για αρχη καθαρισετα με λιγο οινοπνευμα και βλεπουμε.

----------


## xsterg

ετσι. πρωτα καλο καθαρισμα και αλλαγη στον η στους ιμαντες. αν δεν γινει τιποτα πας για καινουργιο. και εγω εχω δυο μονα κασσετοφωνα sony. ειναι τερατα αξιοπιστιας. αν ειναι παρε μονο στην επομενη αγορα σου. και το κυριοτερο. δεν θελουν εκθεση σε αμεσο ηλιακο φως. ξεραινονται τα πλαστικα και τα λαστιχα.

----------


## ezizu

Σε αυτόν τον μηχανισμό (αν θυμάμαι καλά), χαλάει το σύστημα των γραναζιών του reel motor, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μεταδίδεται η κίνηση στα reel, (τα οποία με την σειρά τους γυρίζουν τα καρούλια της κασέτας ώστε να  μαζεύεται η ταινία).
Υπάρχει κάποιο κύκλωμα με αισθητήρα που ελέγχει την κίνηση των reel.
Αν για κάποιο λόγο  σταματήσουν να γυρίζουν τα reel,το αντιλαμβάνεται ο αισθητήρας, ο οποίος επικοινωνεί με τον contoller και αυτός με την σειρά του, μετά από πολύ λίγο χρόνο (μερικά δευτερόλεπτα), δίνει την κατάλληλη εντολή, ώστε να  κάνει stop ο μηχανισμός, για να μην μασήσει-καταστρέψει  την ταινία της κασέτας.

Αυτό που παθαίνει συνήθως ο μηχανισμός αυτός, είναι ότι ανοίγει-ραγίζει το πλαστικό, στο σημείο που περνάει ο άξονας του reel motor,με αποτέλεσμα να γυρίζει ο άξονας,χωρίς να μεταδίδεται η κίνηση στο πλαστικό γρανάζι.
Ανταλλακτικό ίσως βρεις σε κάποιο service της Sony (από στοκ γιατί  πιθανόν να είναι καταργημένο).
Υπάρχει όμως πιθανότητα (στην περίπτωση που δεν βρεις ανταλλακτικό) να επισκευάσεις τον μηχανισμό αυτό, αν μπορέσεις να κολλήσεις σωστά το ραγισμένο γρανάζι (εννοείται και στο σωστό σημείο πάνω στον άξονα,ώστε να περιστρέφεται σωστά το γρανάζι), με τον άξονα του reel motor. 

Εφόσον ο μηχανισμός στο deck A' είναι ίδιος ,υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα κάποια στιγμή, να παρουσιάσει και αυτός το ίδιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## themisperi

> Σε αυτόν τον μηχανισμό (αν θυμάμαι καλά), χαλάει το σύστημα των γραναζιών του reel motor, με αποτέλεσμα να μην μεταδίδεται η κίνηση στα reel, (τα οποία με την σειρά τους γυρίζουν τα καρούλια της κασέτας ώστε να  μαζεύεται η ταινία).
> Υπάρχει κάποιο κύκλωμα με αισθητήρα που ελέγχει την κίνηση των reel.
> Αν για κάποιο λόγο  σταματήσουν να γυρίζουν τα reel,το αντιλαμβάνεται ο αισθητήρας, ο οποίος επικοινωνεί με τον contoller και αυτός με την σειρά του, μετά από πολύ λίγο χρόνο (μερικά δευτερόλεπτα), δίνει την κατάλληλη εντολή, ώστε να  κάνει stop ο μηχανισμός, για να μην μασήσει-καταστρέψει  την ταινία της κασέτας.
> 
> Αυτό που παθαίνει συνήθως ο μηχανισμός αυτός, είναι ότι ανοίγει-ραγίζει το πλαστικό, στο σημείο που περνάει ο άξονας του reel motor,με αποτέλεσμα να γυρίζει ο άξονας,χωρίς να μεταδίδεται η κίνηση στο πλαστικό γρανάζι.
> Ανταλλακτικό ίσως βρεις σε κάποιο service της Sony (από στοκ γιατί  πιθανόν να είναι καταργημένο).
> Υπάρχει όμως πιθανότητα (στην περίπτωση που δεν βρεις ανταλλακτικό) να επισκευάσεις τον μηχανισμό αυτό, αν μπορέσεις να κολλήσεις σωστά το ραγισμένο γρανάζι (εννοείται και στο σωστό σημείο πάνω στον άξονα,ώστε να περιστρέφεται σωστά το γρανάζι), με τον άξονα του reel motor. 
> 
> Εφόσον ο μηχανισμός στο deck A' είναι ίδιος ,υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα κάποια στιγμή, να παρουσιάσει και αυτός το ίδιο πρόβλημα.


Θα το πάω πάλι για να το δούν αλλιώς το παρατάω και ψάχνω σε αγγελίες για άλλο,αλλά τουλάχιστον να βρώ ένα μονό γιατί όπως μου είχαν πει και λεει και ο φίλος πιο πα΄νω οτι τα μονά είναι τέρατα αξιοπιστίας!

----------


## νεκταριοος

αν δεις οτι δεν παει αλλο το καινουργιο που θα παρεις να ειναι ενα  με μηχανικα πληκτρα χωρις αυτο ρεβερσ και παπαγιες πχ  να σου δειξω χωρεις να κανω διαφημηση plex.gr εχω παρει καπια πραγματακια απο εκει και δουλευουν μια χαρα αυτα τωρα μετα διπλα μοτερ μετα γραναζια δεν μου πολυαρεσουν.

----------


## themisperi

> αν δεις οτι δεν παει αλλο το καινουργιο που θα παρεις να ειναι ενα  με μηχανικα πληκτρα χωρις αυτο ρεβερσ και παπαγιες πχ  να σου δειξω χωρεις να κανω διαφημηση plex.gr εχω παρει καπια πραγματακια απο εκει και δουλευουν μια χαρα αυτα τωρα μετα διπλα μοτερ μετα γραναζια δεν μου πολυαρεσουν.


Τον ξέρω τον plex.gr και μου φαίνεται καλύτερα με μηχανικά πλήκτρα.......αθάνατα μηχανάκια.Απλά και αυτά με τα αφής όπως αυτό που έχω ειναι πολύ καλά αλλά επειδή μου το έδωσαν και αυτός που το έδωσε το πήρε πριν 2 χρόνια απο άλλον χωρίς να ξέρω πώς το χειριζόταν.Στον δεύτερο που το είχε έπαιζε κανονικά και μετά σταμάτησε γιατί έμεινε απο ιμάντες.Έχει αλλάξει πολλά χέρια και το μόνο καλό πάντως είναι οτι δεν έδωσα φράγκο πέρα απο αλλαγή ιμάντων και καθαρισμό

----------


## νεκταριοος

και ειναι καλυτερα με μηχανικα . αστο ξεσκεπαστο και δες το μηχανισμο του που κομπλαρει-μποκαρει ωστε να εντωπισεις την βλαβη αν φαινεται  αν και πιστευω οτι φταιει το πιντσ ρολερ και τα 2 για τον καθε μηχανισμο σου αν νομιζεις οτι δεν μπορεις να λυσεις κλπ τοτε πιγενετο πισω στα παιδια ,αν και σημερα οι τεχνικοι οταν βλεπουν κασετοφωνα-μπομπινοφωνα-πικαπ-καιδεν ξερω τι αλλο ψιλοβλαστιμανε λιγο, να φανταστεις 1 akai   gx 39c θελει μετασχηματηστη και το εχει ο μαστορας εδω και εξι μηνες ελεος!

----------


## themisperi

Κοίτα άν στραβώνουν να μου πούν εξαρχής οτι δεν αναλαμβάνουν και όχι να κάνουν μισά πράγματα.Δούλευε κανονικά άρα τα πιντς ρόλλερ δεν εχουν πρόβλημα γιατί άκουσα κασσέτα και έπαιζε τέλεια πριν κάνει αυτό το σταμάτημα.Βρήκα και μεταχειρισμένα μονά και διπλά με τιμές απο 40 έως 60 ευρώ.Για το μετασχηματιστή που μου λ'ες μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνος σου αν ξέρεις τα στοιχεία του παλιού.Ηλεκτρονικός είμαι αλλά δεν έχω εμπειρία σε μηχανισμούς απο κασετόφωνα-πικάπ-μπομπινόφωνα κλπ κλπ.

----------


## ezizu

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχουν κάποια σχέση τα pinch rollers, με το σταμάτητα (stop) που κάνει ο μηχανισμός.
Αν το πρόβλημα ήταν σε αυτά, λογικά θα τσαλάκωναν και την ταινία της κασέτας.
Ο μηχανισμός κάνει stop (είτε μηχανικά,είτε μέσω εντολής από το κύκλωμα servo) κατά 99,99% ,είτε επειδή δεν γυρίζει για κάποιο λόγο το reel ώστε να μαζευτεί η ταινία (προστατεύοντας έτσι την ταινία για να μην τσαλακωθεί-καταστραφεί), ή επειδή έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το αισθητήριο - κύκλωμα ελέγχου της κίνησης του reel και δεν αντιλαμβάνεται την περιστροφή - κίνηση του reel.

----------


## themisperi

Μετά απο ψάξιμο αυτό κατάλαβα κι εγώ.Ο αισθητήρας φταίει για την κίνηση.

----------

